# Looking for subs Columbus Ohio area



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello to all! I know as a buisness owner this is a hard time to find subs this time of year. 

I'm looking for possible subs in the Columbus Ohio area. Have recently got the opportunity to acquire 2.5 million square feet of new paved lots. Your not gonna handle these two parking areas on your own. Subs will be working hand in hand with my equipment operators. This is a long term deal. And I as a small buisness owner know what it costs to run equipment so we pay our subs well. I'm looking for someone that has management experience. If you are seriously interested you can call me personally @ 419-463-0086

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Sub hired thanks for all the inquires



SNOMACHINE;967663 said:


> Hello to all! I know as a buisness owner this is a hard time to find subs this time of year.
> 
> I'm looking for possible subs in the Columbus Ohio area. Have recently got the opportunity to acquire 2.5 million square feet of new paved lots. Your not gonna handle these two parking areas on your own. Subs will be working hand in hand with my equipment operators. This is a long term deal. And I as a small buisness owner know what it costs to run equipment so we pay our subs well. I'm looking for someone that has management experience. If you are seriously interested you can call me personally @ 419-463-0086
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

still looking for subs? my columbus truck should be up and ready monday


----------

